# How a scam looks like!



## resource4bball (Aug 14, 2006)

*If you think scams from agents, clubs or coaches are bad have a look at this......*

We have received a disturbing email message from an American college player who wanted to play oversees. He has been scammed by a individual probably from north africa. We will post his email in this article excluding the player’s name but will display all information regarding the scammer.

We don't know how or where the player was contacted by the scammer. We will display actions or suggestions in bold text format if you ever encounter such individuals or emails. Also included links to how you can protect yourself against it! 

From: "------------------------------------->* 
To: [email protected]his email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it (Scammer)
Subject: RE: reply
Date: Wed, 30 Aug 2006 14:05:38 -0400


FULL NAME: ------------------*

AGE: 24
SEX: M
HEIGHT: 6'6"
WEIGHT: 235lbs
PREVIOUS CLUB PLAYED FOR: Lock Haven University (USA)
CURRENT CLUB: None
PASSPORT NO: -----------------* 
VALID MAILING ADDRESS : --------------------------------*

* we have altered or deleted this information due privacy reasons 

*Resource4sports on the subject 

Never disclose passport number and valid mailing information. 
Always verify contact with legal institutions! Most agents or representatives use a legal company so you can use legal channels to verify 
You can always contact the club which the agent(scammer) has in mind for you google to back track the valid club information. After which you will confirm the relationship and recruitment activities of the agent( scammer)*

To:----------------------------*
Subject: reply now
Date: Wed, 30 Aug 2006 12:49:23 -0700 (PDT)

Dear Chris Weakley,

How are you doing?I am sorry for the late reply,I have been away for meeting of board of trustees,All documents including your flight ticket is now ready we shall send this to you through D.H.L courier service.As soon as the company bring the documents to your house,after you must have filled and sign the original contract paper,you will give it back to the D.H.L courier company to return it back to us immediately.Due to some reasons,you will be responsible to pay the D.H.L courier charges cost of $250 to enable the documents to get to you before the said date of your coming.I will be calling you later to explain things to you.We need to hasten up things because of time factor.The arrival date is supposed to be september 11.You can send the fee with the name;CHARLES DONALD and then e-mail me control number and other information.

Kind regard
Kenneth A Bradley 

* we have altered or deleted this information due privacy reasons
*
Resource4sports on the subject! 

The name stated Chris Weakley isn't the same name as the player. This indicates the scammer got confused. 
Why a DHL courier and why does this cost 250 dollars? This should make you alarm go off! You can also verify at DHL on the costs! 
These days you won't require a ticket but the ticket information which you can fax or email! 
Why does the player have to deposit the money to another name! Most likely is that on that name they can withdraw the money since you be needing a code and valid. passport information to collect your money! 
And also with DHL you can also pay at deliverywhich means you pay at the door at delivery. 
When you deposit money at Western Union the receiver will not only have the payment but also additional information on the sender. Since you will be required to state personal information on deposit! *

From: -----------------------------------------*
To: [email protected]his email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it 
Subject: RE: reply now
Date: Wed, 30 Aug 2006 18:32:56 -0400

Mr. Adams

Will the documents arrive and then I pay the courier or how does this work? Will I have to send them back through the same courier or a different service?

-------------------------*

* we have altered or deleted this information due privacy reasons. 

*Resource4sports on the subject!

Never make hasty decisions and make sure things are clear. A real agent takes the time to explain since he will be making money of your deal! * 

From: kenneth adams < [email protected]his email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it >
To: [email protected]his email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it 
Subject: reply now
Date: Thu, 31 Aug 2006 05:07:58 -0700 (PDT)

Dear ----------------*,

Please go now to any to any of the western union money transfer office and pay the fee 
so that I will get this documents dispatched to you immediately.I will like you to do it 
today so that by next week,you will be in England.When you pay,you send to me the 
sending info.
Thanks
K.A.Bradley

* we have altered or deleted this information due privacy reasons 

*Resource4sports on the subject! 

Clubs usely take care of expenses or share costs of an try out or visit! 
Never in my life have I seen a agent pay for expenses also I never have seen a transfer with out the club or coach checking and viewing the player. * 


Other resources in how to detect or to protect yourself against nigerian scams:  

http://www.valleyfirst.com/pdfs/memb...rot ection%22 

http://www.nigerianscams.org/ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance_fee_fraud 

http://home.rica.net/alphae/419coal/ 

http://expo.live.com/ViewListing.aspx?lId=61349
__________________
Basketball is more then just a sports by Resource4basketball.com
Http://www.resource4basketball.com


----------

